
How to Spot Suspicious VoIP Signals - geekpressrepost
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/24855/?a=f
======
Kliment
From the article: "So while VoIP might be cheaper and easier than other forms
of voice calling, it may also be less secure."

Such bullshit! There is zero data in there leading to that conclusion. The
article is about using selective packet delays and reorders to
steganographically hide data. This has absolutely nothing to do with the
security of the VoIP call itself.

